# PDF reader for the iPhone



## BobVigneault (Sep 12, 2008)

I don't know if you guys with iPhones have found a pdf reader for it yet. I was sending pdfs to my gmail and then I was able to read it but that was clunky.

Now there is this program - Air Sharing. It is a wireless server that allows you to store and read a variety of formats including PDF. You still can't navigate to a specific page (so I brake my pdfs into smaller blocks of pages) but it is nice for reading them.

Air Sharing is still FREE in the App Store.

With Air Sharing, you can:



> * Mount your iPhone or iPod touch as a wireless drive on any Mac, Windows, or Linux computer.
> * Drag-drop files between your iPhone or iPod touch and your computers.
> * View documents in many common formats.




If you have found a better PDF reader then let me know.


----------



## jfschultz (Sep 12, 2008)

When I saw the title, I thought I would click on in to reply and suggest Air Sharing. But you beat me to it.

I tried iWork-Pages and then went with the RTF format to load up with Westminster and the Three Forms of Unity. RTF makes better use of the screen by avoiding the page image and just have straight scrolling text.


----------

